# Banding Ears?



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh yes, very simple!

Just wrap the band around the ear hair, below the leather. Stick a comb in between the band and ear leather to make sure you haven't accidentally banded the leather or too close to the the leather. If the comb goes all the way through, you should be fine.


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

This is how I'm doing Shadows at the moment, the first band is just below the ear leather the next a finger width below that etc etc down to the end then I double them over and band that so he can't chew them, I also have bands at the top of the ears to catch the flyaway bits that aren't yet long enough to go in the main bands. 
Comb out and repeat every three days.
As you can see i've actually managed to get some length on rather than having them chewed short every time they get long enough.
When his ears were still short I was dividing them in two front and back and banding them like that, once they grew long enough to fit in a single band I switched over to this method.
Hope this helps


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Ok, still worried about this. He has allergies and is constantly itching. Still can't stop it yet so the top of his ears are getting scratched all the time. Would it be safer to just do the bottom band then? I don't want his scratching to rip it out... but maybe it won't and I could be helping it get longer?:alberteinstein:


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

So I gave it a try... ahaha it looks so funny on him! Obviously because I've never done it before, it's weird looking. And his ear hair isn't soo long that it looks nice in them. 
I'm curious though, I did two rows, but even when I tried just the one on the bottom before, it kind of bent the leather... perhaps I'm making the hair too tight, is this a problem though? I can't really see how, but I don't want to hurt/irritate him either. He shook at first when he got up after I put them in. Now he's chewing a bone and already forgotten. Is it just a practice makes perfect thing? He was laying down the entire time which was nice, I don't think he'd mind if I tried again tonight :angel:


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

After I put the band in I ease it down until I can feel the leather lying flat, if you do it this way it also eliminates the risk of having skin caught in the band. It does take a while to get used to the look of them in bands, Shadow wears his permanently now, the only time he doesn't have them in is when I'm taking pics even then he usually manages to eat some hair.

If you're having problems with his skin and you've ruled out diet related irritation try feeding fish oil and epo (evening primrose oil) capsules, they really help my GR who suffers from hotspots.


----------

